
What Happened to Nokia? - adambyrtek
http://mobilesoftware.tumblr.com/post/3565611897/what-happened-to-nokia
======
dr_
They assumed widespread adoption of their platform was sufficient, and saw no
need to innovate. What happened to Nokia is what happens to many large
companies that become complacent - they gradually lose whatever stronghold
they had.

One thing Nokia didn't have was a strong presence in the US marketplace. RIM
had it, and still does, but Nokia never really did, despite it's general
global dominance. I wonder if they did, if that would have made a difference.

~~~
bigB
It would have mattered greatly, in Nokia's favor as it would have forced them
to innovate, and if not, at least replicate in order to maintain market in the
US. The problem is now, they had such a huge market share in the "non" smart
phone world which is now beginning to move to the smart phone world, only to
find that they are the bottom of the list now. Having a market presence
amongst real competition will not only help you, but will force you to stay
alive.

------
iwwr
Nokia must have a huge sympathy capital, with all these people genuinely
invested (at least emotionally) in their success. What do you suppose is the
reason for this?

~~~
rtaycher
A lot of people were linux fans who were very eager to see meego succeed. A
small but decent amount of people bought the n900 and were waiting for the
successor(I bought an n900 because I decided I couldn't wait for the first
meego phone about a month before the announcement).

